# Possible dumb question on "Felling Marks"



## David Y. (Apr 13, 2009)

I was looking on the Husky website at the 435 and saw that one of the advertised features was "felling marks". So, my dumb question is, what is a "Felling Mark"? http://international.husqvarna.com/node3004.aspx?nid=69610&pid=63475


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 13, 2009)

It's the black line that runs up the case of that saw. It helps you make sure you are lining up your cuts properly so the tree will fall in the desired direction. Kinda like gun sights.


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 13, 2009)

TreePointer said:


> It's the black line that runs up the case of that saw. It helps you make sure you are lining up your cuts properly so the tree will fall in the desired direction. Kinda like gun sights.



Providing all factors that come into play are all present.Proper hinge, proper top weight,proper lean, wedging,jacking cabling and such.
But the lines that are cast into the saws are a way to site your hinge cut.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 13, 2009)

ericjeeper said:


> Providing all factors that come into play are all present.Proper hinge, proper top weight,proper lean, wedging,jacking cabling and such.
> But the lines that are cast into the saws are a way to site your hinge cut.



Agreed. That's the unabridged answer.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 13, 2009)

some older saws had sights similar to ones found on a firearm.


2 bumps up close and 1 out far to gun the stem exactly where you want it.


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 13, 2009)

Its kinda like getting five or six cupholders in a new car. You dont need them, they are just there.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 13, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> Its kinda like getting five or six cupholders in a new car. You dont need them, they are just there.



What???



sorry bud but I put my sights to GOOD use when on a government job...


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 13, 2009)

056 kid said:


> What???
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bud but I put my sights to GOOD use when on a government job...



Wouldn't a scope have been better? Possibly one with night vision for early and late work?


----------



## David Y. (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense. I guess I'm normaly out in the woods where it's not as important where it drops.


----------



## Motodeficient (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats funny, I was on the same site looking at the same saw looking at the same thing wondering the same thing at the same time.


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 13, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> Its kinda like getting five or six cupholders in a new car. You dont need them, they are just there.



LMAO... obviously you haven't been fallin' much timer in your life have ya...

When you "gun your lay" you use your gunnin' sights on the saw... back in the days before saws had that line... we would just use the full wrap handle as a "sight".

Gary


----------



## fubar2 (Apr 13, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... obviously you haven't been fallin' much timer in your life have ya...
> 
> When you "gun your lay" you use your gunnin' sights on the saw... back in the days before saws had that line... we would just use the full wrap handle as a "sight".
> 
> Gary



Nah not really that much. Its only been about fourty years or so Im sure Ive still got things to learn. I dont pay attention to the saw while Im felling. Im more concerned with what the tree is doing.


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 13, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... obviously you haven't been fallin' much timer in your life have ya...
> 
> When you "gun your lay" you use your gunnin' sights on the saw... back in the days before saws had that line... we would just use the full wrap handle as a "sight".
> 
> Gary




That wrap handle was always my sight line. Same as using an axe handle to judge my distance for clearance.

Doing residential work, I'd shoot the distance and drop my climbing gear/saw at my mark...won many free lunches over the years with those drops


----------



## RRSsawshop (Apr 13, 2009)

David Y. said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. I guess I'm normaly out in the woods where it's not as important where it drops.


:monkey:Thats ok till you hang the tree you felling up in another one


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 13, 2009)

The stupidity is STRONG in this thread


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 13, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> Nah not really that much. Its only been about fourty years or so Im sure Ive still got things to learn. I dont pay attention to the saw while Im felling. Im more concerned with what the tree is doing.



You've never had to drop a tree between stumps then. The gunning marks are primarily for the gunning (horizontal) cut. I guess most people don't know how or when to use them. A 200' tall tree requires a very careful lay or you stand to lose your job.


----------



## Paul001 (Apr 13, 2009)

RRSsawshop said:


> :monkey:Thats ok till you hang the tree you felling up in another one



Thats what rookies and brother in laws are for.

"Hey, got that one almost on the ground for ya...wanna finish it up for me. I, err...umm, need to go resharpen my chain...yeah thats it, chains dull..."


----------



## lfnh (Apr 13, 2009)

Always have made use of saw sighting marks or handle wrap depending on brand - even on small stuff, out of habit.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 13, 2009)

Paul001 said:


> Thats what rookies and brother in laws are for.
> 
> "Hey, got that one almost on the ground for ya...wanna finish it up for me. I, err...umm, need to go resharpen my chain...yeah thats it, chains dull..."



That one got me laughing. Rep dude!


----------



## RRSsawshop (Apr 13, 2009)

2dogs said:


> You've never had to drop a tree between stumps then. The gunning marks are primarily for the gunning (horizontal) cut. I guess most people don't know how or when to use them. A 200' tall tree requires a very careful lay or you stand to lose your job.



:agree2:can,t agree more you said it perfect 2dogs:agree2:


----------



## Timberhauler (Apr 13, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... obviously you haven't been fallin' much timer in your life have ya...
> 
> When you "gun your lay" you use your gunnin' sights on the saw... back in the days before saws had that line... we would just use the full wrap handle as a "sight".
> 
> Gary



Yep...I have always used the handlebar.The 200t doesn't have a gunning sight so when you want to precisely lay a top the handlebar is your only sight.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 13, 2009)

Learn to use em amaze your friends when you drop a tree on a marker you put out.


----------



## Ontario_Logger (Apr 13, 2009)

i use mine felling lines all the time, im in a bush right now doing selective cutting, always have to make sure the tree lands on its spot or its hung up or damge surrounding trees. its a good habit to use them


----------



## MR4WD (Apr 13, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Learn to use em amaze your friends when you drop a tree on a marker you put out.



Dropped a 140' spruce in my backyard and the very tip of the tree landed within 6" of a hat I put out before I dropped it. Totally blew my wife's mind 

Told her I needed a bigger saw in order to make it land perfectly. 3120 should be here tomorrow :greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 14, 2009)

MR4WD said:


> Dropped a 140' spruce in my backyard and the very tip of the tree landed within 6" of a hat I put out before I dropped it. Totally blew my wife's mind
> 
> Told her I needed a bigger saw in order to make it land perfectly. 3120 should be here tomorrow :greenchainsaw:



Can I have your wife call my wife. On second though never mind, she still doesn't know about the 090.


----------



## Burvol (Apr 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> LMAO... obviously you haven't been fallin' much timer in your life have ya...
> 
> When you "gun your lay" you use your gunnin' sights on the saw... back in the days before saws had that line... we would just use the full wrap handle as a "sight".
> 
> Gary



Kinda like clean your air filter and sharpen your chain before you worry about the laundry list of mods to "go faster". 

Axe Men has made this website even *worse*


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2009)

Burvol said:


> Kinda like clean your air filter and sharpen your chain before you worry about the laundry list of mods to "go faster".
> 
> Axe Men has made this website even *worse*



I couldn't agree more... there are more "fast saws" in the hands of people that have no business using them than I could have ever dreamed.

Learn the saw... the techniques... the tree... the lay... the land. Respect them all... they will respect you.

Havin' a super-cool "fast" and loud saw to impress your neigbors is just a tool for dismemberment... unless you understand how much power it actually has.

...nevermind... Sometimes I wonder why I even speak up. :censored:

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> I couldn't agree more... there are more "fast saws" in the hands of people that have no business using them than I could have ever dreamed.
> 
> Learn the saw... the techniques... the tree... the lay... the land. Respect them all... they will respect you.
> 
> ...



You speak up because you have something worth saying...whether people like it or not. You, and Burvol, and several others, are often the only actual voices of experience and reality on here. Keep it up.

And get to work...!


----------



## MCW (Apr 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Havin' a super-cool "fast" and loud saw to impress your neigbors is just a tool for dismemberment... unless you understand how much power it actually has.



Its a bit like a young kid with a 1000HP turboed V8 doing wheelies up the street to impress the onlookers, until he takes out a light pole and sprays himself all over the road


----------



## GASoline71 (Apr 14, 2009)

Gologit said:


> You speak up because you have something worth saying...whether people like it or not. You, and Burvol, and several others, are often the only actual voices of experience and reality on here. Keep it up.
> 
> And get to work...!



Work? What's that? 

Thanks Bob... 

Gary


----------



## edisto (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone here learn with an axe before they ever picked up a saw?

And for the record, I want to mod my saw to annoy my neighbors, not impress them.


----------



## slowp (Apr 14, 2009)

Cedarkerf said:


> Learn to use em amaze your friends when you drop a tree on a marker you put out.



And yourself too. I practice on the baby alders.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm never in a hurry and I usually back off and look at the bar form both sides to make sure I'm in the direction I want. If I need to hit a hat, I'll get somebody who knows what they are doing. Never knew about the sights.
I seem to have a harder time knowing when the bar is level. Should have put a bubble on it somewhere.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 14, 2009)

They're marks placed on the power head that are perpendicular to the blade that are used as a guide to indicate the direction the tree will fall, unless acted on by another force.


----------



## alderman (Apr 14, 2009)

*Hitting the mark*

When I first started clearing the place I had one left to take out. I'd left my gas can across a little swale. Figuring I'd miss it, I went ahead with the cut and dropped the tree with the tip just catching the can and splitting it up the middle. 

I cut quite a bit of firewood and I still don't feel comfortable falling trees, even the small stuff. I'm not too proud to get hold of a logger friend if it's not a pretty straight forward cut. 

I think falling timber accurately must be an art that is slowly learned, and not very forgiving.


----------



## tek9tim (Apr 14, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> I couldn't agree more... there are more "fast saws" in the hands of people that have no business using them than I could have ever dreamed.
> 
> Learn the saw... the techniques... the tree... the lay... the land. Respect them all... they will respect you.
> 
> ...



You ain't wrong. And never hesitate to speak up. If I had rep for you, I'd give it twice.

40 years experience don't mean a thing if you never learned the right way to fall trees in the first place. (And I'll bet some very large money that the 40 years in question was never in any sort of a professional setting) Like the bus driver used to say, "Sit down and shut up".


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree but theres no telling anyone around here that.

Hell I only have a couple a years under my belt and i guarantee that I got a LOT to learn. but i also bet that i could school some of the so called experts here.




A fast shnazzy saw(or 8 of them) and all the latest & greatest equipment and crap doesn't make the man......


----------



## KMB (Apr 14, 2009)

Gologit said:


> You speak up because you have something worth saying...whether people like it or not. You, and Burvol, and several others, are often the only actual voices of experience and reality on here. Keep it up.
> 
> And get to work...!



:agree2: +10. Now about the "get to work"...I'll leave that alone cause I's got to GET TO WORK myself .

Kevin


----------



## russ61 (Apr 14, 2009)

*lesson learned !*

Never knew about the "sights".Should be doing some pasture clearing tomorrow night ,can't wait to try it out.I've learned a LOT from you guys.Dad had taught me to use the old 45* back cut.Still catch myself wanting to do it .Old habits.Never heard of hinge wood till I got here.I've cut for alot of years ,mostly incorrectly I find out!
Once again thanks guys for the education!
Russ


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm gonna have to come clean and say that until now I have never noticed marks for felling straight on a saw, so with that being said I'm gonna look first thing in the morning, furthermore I must travel in stupid people circles because no one has ever pointed them out to me either . lol


----------



## bogiemsn (Apr 14, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> Nah not really that much. Its only been about fourty years or so Im sure Ive still got things to learn. I dont pay attention to the saw while Im felling. Im more concerned with what the tree is doing.



Huh... I must have learned it backwards. All this time I've been using the saw to make the tree fall where I want.


----------



## edisto (Apr 14, 2009)

BuddhaKat said:


> They're marks placed on the power head that are perpendicular to the blade that are used as a guide to indicate the direction the tree will fall, unless acted on by another force.



Showoff! Man that is a fine looking saw!!!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank god were all better at actually doing our jobs , than explaining to others how we do our job , God help the person who tries to decipher all this misinformation ...lol


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 14, 2009)

I learned about them by the ol' RTFM. Nobody gave me a medal for reading it, but a beer would have been nice for getting through the Spanish section.


----------



## russ61 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Rtfm ?*

RTFM, I told my wife I didn't need directions .I've got those hangy down things!:jawdrop:
Russ​


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 14, 2009)

fubar2 said:


> Its kinda like getting five or six cupholders in a new car. You dont need them, they are just there.



ha ha...after a day of logging, using the gunning sights, i'm usually utilizing all the cupholders as well. :monkey:


----------



## thomas72 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am not a every day logger, but I find the felling sights are good to use to keep from cutting through part of the hing.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 14, 2009)

russ61 said:


> RTFM, I told my wife I didn't need directions .I've got those hangy down things!:jawdrop:
> Russ​


So how exactly does that hangy down thingy in the back of your throat help with directions?


----------



## russ61 (Apr 14, 2009)

*lower!*

Just a little lower...ask space he used to have some!


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 14, 2009)

edisto said:


> Showoff! Man that is a fine looking saw!!!


Ain't she just a dandy. 

I actually got it from Husky to use for my article in the next issue of the magazine. The sad part is that I have to give it back in a few months. They were quite willing to let me beat the crap out of it for testing though. I'm not going to run straight gas in it or anything like that, but I'm gonna run it hard. This particular one has the regular carb on it but they are sending me one with the autotune carb on it so I can compare them side by side. Can't wait. I get to keep the autotune one since I actually purchased it. They just haven't made it yet.

Stay Tuned!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 14, 2009)

Advantage of PNW learned about em in 1979 high school forestry class the 056 and 032s had em and retired logger who taught the class gave in depth chain saw and felling instuctions


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 14, 2009)

well. now that i got some juice in me,


My ?? is 


How the #### do you even run a saw and not realize that there are lines all over it?

& How the #### do you not put 2&2 for that matter 1&1 together and figure, Hay thoes lines look like they point to where the bar is...




I have been holding back as far as speaking my mind here ever since my forest service encounter, but i think thoes times are over...



Watch out dumbasses!!!


----------



## MR4WD (Apr 14, 2009)

Edited sig for memorable post. Somebody give that guy more rep.


----------

